# Please keep my sweet girl in your thoughts



## RM<3Jaanu (Jul 3, 2020)

Sending best wishes your way, keeping Miracle in my thoughts.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw. Poor Miracle.  Hope tomorrow's vet visit is quick and easy on her.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I hope it's nothing serious and that the vet finds nothing of concern. It's promising that she's eating and drinking normally, but I know it's a big worry until you get the all clear. 

Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Fingers crossed that it may be as simple as a strain. Rough times make going to the vet a matter of luck. Our vet allows only 3 customers at a time. Had to wait a bit to pick up Asta's Bravecto. Must be harder to have to hand off the pup at the car. Thinking good thoughts for Miracle (and you)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping it is just a strain, but she will be more comfortable with some pain relief. Keep us posted.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww poor baby hope it isn't too serious and that she recovers swiftly.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Fingers crossed for a quick recovery. Let us know how things go.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you get good news that there is nothing serious going on.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Poor baby. I hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## EnnoTheRedhead (Oct 4, 2020)

I hope that Miracle has a fast recovery, keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Poor Miracle!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh no.  Was so hoping for good news. At least you got a diagnosis, right? Mystery ailments are their own nightmare.

Hoping her first night in the splint goes okay.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no. Ouch.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dogs4Life said:


> She didn't get in until late afternoon, so we just got home not that long ago. She has torn ligaments in her ankle, so she's in a splint. She's very upset right now. Jasper ended up with a torn ligament in his knee a while back, and it took him forever to recover, but he was able to do so without surgery. It sounds like she isn't going to be so lucky and she might need surgery. I do not even understand how this happened. Fortunately the vet who worked with Jasper and helped him to recover is close by, so I will be making an appointment with him asap. He's the expert.
> 
> If anyone has any experience with torn ligaments in the ankle, please share.


OMG, ouch. I’m sorry. I hope they feel better soon, and that everything goes well with surgery if she needs it.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Poor Miracle!  Not terribly related, and I'm not so sure of how it relates to an ankle ligament surgery, but the PB mix across the street tore his ACL in the right rear leg playing at the dog park and wound up having to have surgery. He wasn't allowed to go up and down stairs for a while, but now he's fine and is back to his old habits of barking wildly at us each time we walk by, dashing from the backyard to the front window and slamming against it with no apparent pain whatsoever. At least he feels better...

If you aren't, I'd suggest giving some glucosamine supplements to help the joints and such heal. I couldn't find any links specific to ankle ligaments, but I think the general idea would likely be the same: 
The Rehabilitation Process for Dogs with Ligament Injuries – K9 Aquatic & Wellness Center
Cranial Cruciate Ligament Repair: Tibial Plateau Leveling Osteotomy (TPLO)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, I’m sorry about Miracle’s torn ligament. I hope she doesn’t need surgery. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear it's not the best news. I know you'll get her thru and still hoping for a non surgical recovery. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry to read this update. Sounds like you have a caring and capable vet team looking after MIracle, and I wish you both the best.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I hope Miracle is feeling better today. I remember that burn victims are put on high protein diets for more rapid healing. Just a thought, but I'm wondering if adding human grade ground beef, fish & fowl would help speed up her torn ligaments recovery.


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Sorry to hear about Miracle's injury. I'm sure sending her off to the vet without you was very hard on you both. Scritches for your injured pup and hope that she heals quickly and doesn't require surgery.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you can avoid surgery to get this to heal properly. Either way make sure you keep up your part of the rest enforcement and make sure her exercise is appropriate. Ask around to see is someone in your area can do red light laser therapy. I am using right now to deal with Javelin's sinus infection. It seems to be helping and I hope it will allow me to avoid another course of antibiotics.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Sending love and healing to Miracle! SO glad you have good vets.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping for good news...


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry you are both going through this.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh no.  Does the splint look any different to you? From splinting my fingers, I know that the slightest increase in length can immobilize me to a frustrating degree, causing compensatory muscle strain.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That is so sad and frustrating. I'm sorry.  I'd probably do what was necessary to get it fixed, since she'll be wearing it for 2 weeks.

Covid certainly complicates things.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Miracle's injury. I'm wishing speedy healing for her.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Make absolutely sure that you are not feeling any anxiety yourself! Be totally calm. Your dear dog will pick on any anxiety and feel and act worse.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Did/can you ask if any changes, even minor, had to be made to the splint? Or what the difference is to the bottom of it?
I know that sometimes when we replace splints, we notice small things that we should change that would affect proper healing; even though it might be more comfortable for the dog the old way.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Well, here is hopefully the end of this saga. I had to go back to work on Monday, and Miracle stayed with family. She ended up chewing through the material on her splint when she was alone for a period of about 2 hours. I was protecting the splint with a rubber boot, but I never left that on when we were gone; mostly that was for outside. So, she chewed through until her foot was completely exposed. Instead of bringing her back to the same vet, we were extremely lucky to get into the other vet. I was not able to go with for her appointment, but I typed up notes with my concerns and sent them along. 

The second vet did not find evidence of torn ligaments in her ankle. So either she healed in a very short amount of time (I don't see how this is possible), or the other vet was extremely mistaken. She does, however, have a foot infection. I am now wondering if she had this foot infection before they put on the second splint. (Or, was a possible foot infection what started all of this??) I did see her "go after" the first splint, but I assumed her foot or leg had an itch, and that was what was bothering her. She continued to "go after" her second splint as well, but I thought the same thing. Thank goodness she was not wearing a cone and she was able to chew through the splint so we found out about the infection. 

At this point, I am debating whether I need to contact the other vet and tell them the outcome of this situation...or just keep my mouth shut, be grateful it's not torn ligaments, and move on. My family has used them for more than 10 years for convenience; my other dog even had his major dental work done there, but we will no longer be returning. 

Would anyone here contact the previous vet if in my situation?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I think I would, not to be finger pointy or anything like that. If I'm paying for a service and get what might be incorrect answers or help, I want that clarified. 

I don't see it as unreasonable to ask.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think I would, just in the hopes it might avoid this happening to someone else. Maybe the vet was a junior and didn’t get enough supervision, or someone didn’t do their job right. Whatever it is, it needs to be addressed. Bring it up in a constructive kind of way, without necessarily blaming them. If there is blame to take, hopefully they will own it.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

The vet who made the original diagnosis is an experienced general vet and described the test she went through. I have no idea who she saw last week, though. What's interesting is they sedated her both times at this other clinic, yet when she went to the other clinic they didn't have to. I am just very upset with this whole situation because of what she went through. The practice has changed a lot and it might just be what it is now, but I agree they need to know.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I've struggled with this same dilemma with my own doctors. I've had some major missed diagnoses, and I still sometimes fantasize about scheduling an appointment just so I can tell them, face-to-face, how wrong they were and how their haste and/or dismissiveness affected my life.

In your situation, I'd probably call and say that you have received a diagnosis for Miracle that contradicts her current records and you'd like them updated. Ask if they'd like this information directly from you or if they can just request it from the other clinic.

Or if you're switching 100% to this other clinic, explain the situation and say you'd like her records transferred. Losing a patient will likely get their attention.

I'm sorry Miracle had to go through this.  I'm glad she's headed in the right direction now.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I would put it in writing with a copy to each vet if there is more than one, not a phone call. It is too easy to dismiss a phone call, or pass on the message wrong. And yes, I would then request the records be sent to the new vet.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

My girl got the all clear from the vet today.  The infection is gone, she seems to be much happier, and she's been playing with her one and only toy again. She also did really well at the other clinic.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I missed this ordeal earlier, but I’m so glad the infection is gone and she got the all clear. It’s so hard to bee our fur babies suffering.


----------

